

Six questions that rejected Venture Capital seekers could not answer - Grape
http://memeburn.com/2011/06/six-questions-that-rejected-venture-capital-seekers-could-not-answer/
Raising funding for an early-stage venture is always difficult. There is no bottled recipe for success, but even if you have a great concept that is scalable combined with a passionate team that can execute the growth strategy, you still need to communicate this in a multifaceted investor’s pitch.
======
angdis
Don't worry, recent news stories have demonstrated that you can have a
completely insane business plan and STILL get 10's of millions in funding
anyway.

Hype trumps reality in the short term but reality always bites back.

------
kenfodder
I think that key team members and employees themselves need to get these
answers, without these it's very difficult to have a vision and focus that
leads to why we're doing it all and why investors want to invest.

------
bahman2000
This is where you need a BizDev/MBA person on your team.

~~~
Grape
That's a very good point

